# Limitless Plus Coil Position



## JB1987 (10/11/16)

Hi guys,

Just out of curiosity, do you position your coils right in front of the air slots or above them? I've had the Limitless for a while but can't decide which is better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tahir_Kai (10/11/16)

When i place the coils i try to make sure they line up with the air flow slots.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (10/11/16)

I prefer them directly in front of the airholes but a little in, I don't think it makes much difference like it does with most rta's. I do this because I don't like the heat to close to my outer casing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chronix (10/11/16)

Placing the coils inline with the airflow slots improves flavor imo, furthermore if you place them above the airflow slots the it feels more airy to me which I do not like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (10/11/16)

I positioned the coils right in front of the airflow slots and a bit closer to the posts and it definitely makes a difference to the temperature and flavour of the vape. 

Thanks for the feedback guys.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (10/11/16)

This in my general height of the coil. Usually put it as close to the airflow as possible.










Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------

